# Wireless alarm



## garage_dweller

My alarm has packed up so I’m going to take the opportunity to switch to a wireless one

I’d like the ability to view the alarm status remotely, need 2 sounders, 2 door sensors and 5 pirs 

Any recommendations?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopeful

I put in a Texecom Premier Elite with Ricochet wireless PIRs and door contacts and the SmartCom box for remote access.

I found the programming a bit daunting so had a local company to commission it. I can arm/disarm remotely and get notified if it alarms, telling me which sensor has caused it.


----------



## garage_dweller

Thanks. I would prefer diy installation if possible. 

Having a look at simplisafe at the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan

Can't recommend one but brothers neighbour broke into couple of weeks ago. Burglars silenced the alarm by ripping control box off the wall and putting it in sink full of water!


----------



## WHIZZER

garage_dweller said:


> Thanks. I would prefer diy installation if possible.
> 
> Having a look at simplisafe at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that looks pretty good


----------



## garage_dweller

Darlofan said:


> Can't recommend one but brothers neighbour broke into couple of weeks ago. Burglars silenced the alarm by ripping control box off the wall and putting it in sink full of water!


Well an alarm is always going to be a minor deterrent to a determined thief. 
I would probably get an additional sounder.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

WHIZZER said:


> that looks pretty good


Even better with a 35% discount they're offering at the moment

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopeful

garage_dweller said:


> Thanks. I would prefer diy installation if possible.
> 
> Having a look at simplisafe at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fair enough. I didn't want to have to pay monthly for alerts/remote access.


----------



## sshooie

I would recommend either the texecom ricochet hybrid or the pyronix enforcer. Both very stable and decent apps, look at the 2 way wireless and stay away from the DIY tat.


----------



## sshooie

Eta if you combine it with some Hikvision cctv you can use the same app


----------



## stonejedi

sshooie said:


> I would recommend either the texecom ricochet hybrid or the pyronix enforcer. Both very stable and decent apps, look at the 2 way wireless and stay away from the DIY tat.


This!...I have the pyronix enforcer connected to CCTV and the house smoke alarms everything works through the app, it has been perfect since we had it fitted 9 months ago.SJ.


----------



## Cyclonetog

Darlofan said:


> Can't recommend one but brothers neighbour broke into couple of weeks ago. Burglars silenced the alarm by ripping control box off the wall and putting it in sink full of water!


I work in security.

This approach will work for some systems, for others, let's just say it won't.

I know this isn't what's being asked, but if you want the Police to turn up, you'll need to go with an NSi accredited installer.

If you want a DIY install with remote access, Yale do them, and I don't think they charge a subscription fee, though I could be wrong.


----------



## garage_dweller

Cheers Cyclonetog. Had a look at Yale earlier and I think this suits my needs perfectly https://www.safe.co.uk/products/yale-sync-smart-home-alarm-family-kit-plus-ia-330.html#inthebox.

The simplisafe one looked good but without the subscription, which I don't want, it's a bit form over function.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood

my mate fits alarms and says the wireless ones are a nightmare for false readings etc. 

stick to wired if thats a option (with no out buildings)


----------



## fatdazza

As has been said before any alarm is only a deterrent. If you have the crown jewels in your house and a determined thief is after them, an alarm or CCTV won't help that much.

The best piece of advice is to always make your house look a riskier option for a burglar than other nearby properties. If nearby neighbours don't have alarms, then get an alarm, if they all have alarms put in CCCTV as well, get a dog, install plenty of security lighting etc. Most burglaries of mere mortals like us (I.e. excluding filthy rich or celebs) are by unsophisticated people who are in and out in a flash looking for jewellery and cash.


----------



## garage_dweller

kingswood said:


> my mate fits alarms and says the wireless ones are a nightmare for false readings etc.
> 
> stick to wired if thats a option (with no out buildings)


Thats interesting. Although I'm not sure why a wireless pir would be any more susceptible to false readings than a wired one.

Wired is an option, but not a diy one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clyde

What about the Ring alarm? Costco do a decent set up for £249


----------



## garage_dweller

I had a quick look at Ring but wasn’t sure if I could add sensors. I’ll have another look. 

Edit: Ring looks good but no external sounder and you can’t set zones, only option for night time is setting door contacts 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5

I had an ADT fully wireless system. It worked well for a couple of years then just kept giving false alarms. The sensors were fine, it was the wireless control that kept messing up. ADT acknowledged the issue and replaced the main control unit to wired and it's been perfect ever since - all the PIRs are still wireless though.


----------



## kingswood

fatdazza said:


> As has been said before any alarm is only a deterrent. If you have the crown jewels in your house and a determined thief is after them, an alarm or CCTV won't help that much.
> 
> The best piece of advice is to always make your house look a riskier option for a burglar than other nearby properties. If nearby neighbours don't have alarms, then get an alarm, if they all have alarms put in CCCTV as well, get a dog, install plenty of security lighting etc. Most burglaries of mere mortals like us (I.e. excluding filthy rich or celebs) are by unsophisticated people who are in and out in a flash looking for jewellery and cash.


never a truer word said. and i work in a place with a 1000 scroats who tell me the same thing ever day. you'll be surprised how easy some people make it for them.

they say why work 9-5 boss when people are so dumb to leave it on a plate for me


----------



## Kev.O

The visonic versions are also very good, most versions have an onboard dialler to allow it to be connected to the phone line to alert you/local family which comes as part of the kit so no costly bolt ons


----------



## Cyclonetog

garage_dweller said:


> Thats interesting. Although I'm not sure why a wireless pir would be any more susceptible to false readings than a wired one.
> 
> Wired is an option, but not a diy one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me neither. We don't have issues with "false alarms" from them, we do use security trade only suppliers though, they don't sell to general public, only installers.
If you don't stick to the service schedule with battery changes they give little trouble.

Wired devices can give problems, cable can deteriorate and some sites seem to suffer from high resistance faults. We now tend not to replace cable and just go RF instead where possible.

If I was doing a DIY install of my own I wouldn't even consider cable.


----------



## Cyclonetog

pxr5 said:


> I had an ADT fully wireless system. It worked well for a couple of years then just kept giving false alarms. The sensors were fine, it was the wireless control that kept messing up. ADT acknowledged the issue and replaced the main control unit to wired and it's been perfect ever since - all the PIRs are still wireless though.


Always Done Twice


----------



## bigbrother

I have a Response wireless alarm, very easy to install and works very well, just make sure you are able to plug the keypad into a socket for electricity and phone line, phone line needed as it is able to phone you when the alarm is active.
With any wireless alarms just make sure you have plenty of replacement batteries as with mine the beeping to notify a battery is dead is annoying.


----------



## garage_dweller

Bought a Yale wireless one on Boxing Day as I got a discount. Also bought linked smoke alarms and a PIR for the garage. 
There’s no subscription and I can arm/disarm from my phone and get alerts if the alarm is triggered. It also has a part arm function which I needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

garage_dweller said:


> Bought a Yale wireless one on Boxing Day as I got a discount. Also bought linked smoke alarms and a PIR for the garage.
> There's no subscription and I can arm/disarm from my phone and get alerts if the alarm is triggered. It also has a part arm function which I needed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck with the Yale alarm mate.SJ.


----------



## MrMatt

As you are replacing an existing alarm can you not use the existing wiring and just replace the control panel, PIR and Sounders?


----------



## garage_dweller

No, there’s a fault with it at the moment so would need to replace everything anyway. The contacts on the back door haven’t worked for a while either. Also wanted to replace the smoke detectors too. So made sense to replace the whole thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

stonejedi said:


> Good luck with the Yale alarm mate.SJ.


Do you know about something yale alarms I don't 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

garage_dweller said:


> Do you know about something yale alarms I don't
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yale are good at making door locks mate but we upgraded from a Yale alarm it was all singing and dancing CCTV/SMOKE SENSOR/PIR SENSORS...for 6 months it was working perfect after that it was throwing up false alarms window sensors packing up and their customer service was next to nothing very poor:wall:,i'm so glad that i got rid of our one...hopefully you have yourself a better experience:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## garage_dweller

stonejedi said:


> Yale are good at making door locks mate but we upgraded from a Yale alarm it was all singing and dancing CCTV/SMOKE SENSOR/PIR SENSORS...for 6 months it was working perfect after that it was throwing up false alarms window sensors packing up and their customer service was next to nothing very poor:wall:,i'm so glad that i got rid of our one...hopefully you have yourself a better experience:thumb:.SJ.


Could have said that before I bought one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

garage_dweller said:


> Could have said that before I bought one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:lol:.SJ.


----------



## sshooie

Cyclonetog said:


> I work in security.
> 
> This approach will work for some systems, for others, let's just say it won't.
> 
> I know this isn't what's being asked, but if you want the Police to turn up, you'll need to go with an *NSi* accredited installer.
> 
> If you want a DIY install with remote access, Yale do them, and I don't think they charge a subscription fee, though I could be wrong.


Or SSAIB...

Also stay away from the likes of Yale unless they are 2way wireless you may as well throw your money away.


----------



## enc

I have a Texecom Ricochet.. the main system is wireless but the external siren is wired. it can be tricky to reset the system if power is cut. 

the exterior alarm box is illuminated which acts like a beacon :doublesho ... not sure if thats a good thing or bad.

Had mine installed by an alarm installer ...at the time, it was the first he'd installed and there was a bit of teathing trouble which was traced to a faulty keypad ... Texecom
do have very good customer sevice... a telephone call away 

the early teathing problems with the keypad would make me think twice about recommending Texecom.


----------

